# Montana Success!!!!



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

Went out to Montana at the end of October and hunted lots of beautiful country and seen countless deer, including a couple of deer that could have graced the cover of Field and Stream. All in all it was a great hunt and I was able to connect with this nice 5 X 5 Mulie. I would also like to thank a fellow member of the site that went out of his way to help, and more or less guide me on my first westen hunt.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice job. Nice buck! 

ATB


----------



## AFreedmonster (Oct 17, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice Buck, sounds like a great time..........who was he.


----------



## brokentines (Dec 20, 2004)

very nice Mulie!
Congratulations!
We're you on private land or public?
Great job.


----------



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

brokentines said:


> very nice Mulie!
> Congratulations!
> We're you on private land or public?
> Great job.


 
Hunted both public and private, but I harvested the deer on private


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Congrats on the muley!

I was out there for about 3 weeks in Seeley Lake about the same time. Seen whitetails but no muley's or elk. Seen alot of tracks of just about everything that breaths......but came home with tag soup. It looks like you're in eastern MT. I did see alot of muley's and elk driving back thru there.


----------



## TwoBear (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sweet buck! What part of Montana?


----------



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

HoytAlphaMax32 said:


> Sweet buck! What part of Montana?


 

Northeast corner, just south of Canada could actually see the border most days.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thumb Hunter said:


> Northeast corner, just south of Canada could actually see the border most days.


That's cool country. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice, Congrats on a nice Muley! Beautiful country up there, spent part of my summer vacations at my favorite uncle's growing up in Libby in the northwest corner.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Very, very nice! I like the height. Congrats!


----------

